# SPS Hardware für CodeSys



## markand (28 Juli 2008)

Einen schönen guten Abend,
gerne möchte ich mich selbst mit der IEC61131 Programmierung beschäftigen, CoDeSys kann ich dazu nutzen. Ich würde nun gerne wissen, welche Hardware Baugruppen zum "herumspielen" sich eignen. Es sollte etwas einfaches sein, was natürlich auch nicht allzuviel Geld kostet.
Ein Netzteil zum Simulieren der Signale ist ebenfalls vorhanden.
Ein Testen nur in der Software reicht mir nicht aus. 
Erfahrungen habe ich mit Kleinsteuerungen, aber wie oben erwähnt möchte ich in diesen Bereich erste Erfahrungen sammeln.
Hatte schon einmal gesehen, WAGO Bauteile würden gehen.

Gruß und ein dankeschön
Markus


----------



## trinitaucher (29 Juli 2008)

Schau mal bei Beckhoff (www.beckhoff.de).

Nen Busklemmen-Controller BC9000 oder BC9050 (Ethernet) + 4- oder 8-fach Digital In + 4-, bzw. 8-fach Digital Out:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bc9000_bc9050.htm
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/overview.htm
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/digout.htm

Die Software zum Programmieren ("TwinCAT") ist CoDeSys-basiert und kostenlos.
Eine Kombination mit BC9050 könnte die günstigste Variante sein.

Eine Variante könnte auch folgende sein:
TwinCAT ist eigentlich eine Software-SPS, d.h. du kannst deinen eigenen PC als Steuerung nutzen. Um die E/As zu schalten genügt bei entsprechenden Voraussetzungen ein Buskoppler + Busklemmen. Wenn deine Ethernet-Schnittstelle gewisse Anforderungen erfüllt, könntest du mit einem Buskoppler BK9000 + Busklemmen schon eine Steuerung erstellen:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bk9000_bk9050.htm 
Die Software ist eine 30-Tage Vollversion, danach genügt Deinstallieren +Neuinstallieren und die 30 Tage starten von neuem.
Informationen zu den Beckhoff-Produkten findest du im "Information System":
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/


----------



## Professor (29 Juli 2008)

Wie währe es mit eimnem von denen:

http://www.automation-alliance.com/index.shtml?aa_partner


Gruß
Ralph


----------



## markand (2 August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, werde mal die Sachen ausprobieren.
Die EASY von Möller müßte man ja auch mit CodeSys Programmieren können, oder geht das nur mit der Software von Möller?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 August 2008)

hallo,
ein starterkit von wago ist auch nicht übel, eine 841 ist super zum spielen, eingebauter webserver, email.... usw. ab und an gibt es so ein starterkit bei ebay für ca 300€. oder hier:http://www.batterielos.de/shop/index.php?cat=c17_Starterkits.html


----------

